# order placed, but still not ordered :(



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

damn visa and its rules! ive been at it for a day trying to get my bank/ credit union to authorize the transaction but still no joy.


jsut glad the vendor hasn't canceled the order yet and is keeping e-mail communication

Loren


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Just call them and tell them its your charge goes through instantaneously. Also ask them to put that merchant on their records so there is no further conflict!:rockon:


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just call them and tell them its your charge goes through instantaneously. Also ask them to put that merchant on their records so there is no further conflict!:rockon:


did it and done it, still no joy, they are closed for the day so imma have to do it again tomorrow

thanks tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I believe some vendors are no longer accepting visa or mastercard payments from U.S. based banks.


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

this vendor still is


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

JGD said:


> I believe some vendors are no longer accepting visa or mastercard payments from U.S. based banks.


That is interesting, do you know what the reasoning is? I wonder if it has anything to do with those vendors that do not have shipping guarrentees and the card holders going to there credit card companies disputing charges?


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

round 3 ....GO!!!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

thunderdan11 said:


> That is interesting, do you know what the reasoning is? I wonder if it has anything to do with those vendors that do not have shipping guarrentees and the card holders going to there credit card companies disputing charges?


It's due to the legal issues revolving around buying Cuban cigars. It's really not that they won't accept them, but that they can't because of what the banks have told them.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Funny last time fines went out it was compromised Credit Card records. Back then as i recall vendors where shifting back and forth between payment processors for the same reasons. Charges where not going through then one payment processing company dropped the whole ball of wax. On the vendors the customers then the vendors themselves gave up records. Its going to be interesting to see how this plays out.
op2:op2:op2:op2:op2:


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Funny last time fines went out it was compromised Credit Card records. Back then as i recall vendors where shifting back and forth between payment processors for the same reasons. Charges where not going through then one payment processing company dropped the whole ball of wax. On the vendors the customers then the vendors themselves gave up records. Its going to be interesting to see how this plays out.
> op2:op2:op2:op2:op2:


Interesting. What were the amount of the fines being levied?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

lgomez said:


> this vendor still is


If its the same one you PMed me then last time I ordered from them they could only accept AMEX or wire. I wired with no problems. I know, its lame. If you call your CC company, tell them "But they sell chocolate too".


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

It would be interesting to see why its being held up. I work for a credit union and I deal with credit cards day in and day out. When a charge comes in, its either approved or not. The only reason I can see it being held up was because its a vendor from outside the states.

Our systems are geared to throw a red flag up when a purchase outside of the member's purchasing area is made. This is to protect against fraud. But then again, every CU has a different method of doing things.


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

WilsonRoa said:


> It would be interesting to see why its being held up. I work for a credit union and I deal with credit cards day in and day out. When a charge comes in, its either approved or not. The only reason I can see it being held up was because its a vendor from outside the states.
> 
> Our systems are geared to throw a red flag up when a purchase outside of the member's purchasing area is made. This is to protect against fraud. But then again, every CU has a different method of doing things.


reason my CU gave me is that there is alot of fraud going on in vendors country, and matt different vendor

loren


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

ahhh ok. that makes sense. Around here the Philippines used to be a high risk country. We stopped sending credit cards over there cause they would always be stolen. We eventually lifted that ban though.

But if you verified that is a legit order then theres no reason for them to hold up the authorization process. Unless they're waiting for the company to put it through again for it to get approved.


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

round 3 went to denied.... wonder if this vendor takes wire transfer! 

GAH so frustrating.... im about to lose hope and smoke my last and only mag50

Loren


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

thats it i give up till sometime next week when i remind myself that

HdME No. 2 
MC No. 4 
VS Famosos
are worth the trouble. damned bank blocking bs, tried the western union route online and they cant verify that im me, yet they debt my account for the money and now have to wait x amount of days to get it put back.

.... i know if things where easy... everyone would be doing it

Loren


----------



## DustinFuente (Dec 8, 2009)

I had this same issue with my first order. Fortunately, I work at the bank so I just told them, "allow the dang charge" and it was taken care of. I understand that everyone doesn't have the ability to do that but the reason that it is blocked is because the systems (at least ours) automatically reject foreign transactions unless authorized. It sucks but in the long run it is for the customer's protection against potential fraudulent acts. If you went to them and authorized the transaction, I don't understand what the problem is.


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

from what my bank has told me the country and the vendor is authorized, the person in security that i spoke to even contacted the software company that does i guess the programming and still nothing, so i shall call again tomorrow.

on a positive note ive got 2 5packs coming to me one of psd4 and another of rass gran robusto


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

thunderdan11 said:


> Interesting. What were the amount of the fines being levied?


O.F.A.C fines for illegal importation of Cuban Cigars by year have varied greatly.

Here is the page look around!

Office of Foreign Assets Control (OFAC)


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> O.F.A.C fines for illegal importation of Cuban Cigars by year have varied greatly.
> 
> Here is the page look around!
> 
> Office of Foreign Assets Control (OFAC)


Me thinks tony cross posted


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

well transaction denied once more, lady in the securty department is baffeled because she said she completly deleted the block of vendors country which should have let it go through


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

On the merchant end a lot of comanies have recently been denied Visa and MC processing with US cards if they are found to be selling CCs. I had to send wire for my last order because of that. Sounds like how they block cards for being used for online gambling site once they know what merchant is doing it. Have you tried using a different card (if V use MC, etc)?


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

socalocmatt said:


> On the merchant end a lot of comanies have recently been denied Visa and MC processing with US cards if they are found to be selling CCs. I had to send wire for my last order because of that. Sounds like how they block cards for being used for online gambling site once they know what merchant is doing it. Have you tried using a different card (if V use MC, etc)?


merchant only takes v or mc, only have my v...


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

You are much more patient than I am. I would have tried to find a new vendor by now. Even if its a little bit more, at least you could get them IMO.


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

socalocmatt said:


> You are much more patient than I am. I would have tried to find a new vendor by now. Even if its a little bit more, at least you could get them IMO.


havent found another vendor that offers the 3 and 5 packs i want... go figure

loren


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

haha ordeal is over charge went through!!!!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

:thumb::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::smoke2:


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Whew! Congratulations!!


----------



## HectorL (Oct 20, 2010)

Congrats I'm sure they're more then worth it...


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

im looking forward to the new flavors


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

WOW! I just read through this whole post and now I'm concerned. I was getting ready to place an order with a company overseas via my VISA CC and now I'm not sure what to think. If anyone wants to PM me with any advice I'd gladly accept it. 

Wilson - I thought you were a professional photographer / didn't know you worked in the credit card business?

And Loren - glad to hear you ordeal is over (or almost as I suspect you haven't received anything or we'd be seeing pics) but this has all been very educational.


----------

